# Itailan beef sandwich



## toothy001 (Aug 6, 2007)

In chicago we have a sandwich called a Itailan beef, this is like a french dip but the beef already has the juice on it. It is usually served with sweet or hot peppers. Where else do they serve this great sandwich.​


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds really good never have had one but have had french dip so good and yet so simple.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd say they serve this sandwich many places.  I make them at home too - it makes for a really good meal


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 6, 2007)

I lived in Des Moines Ia for many years and it has a very large Italian presence there and the Italian beef I remember is like a french dip but the Au Jus is seasoned with basil, oregano, and a little Anise or Fennel. and the beef is seasoned with the same herbs before roasting and it is super good 5 stars


----------



## college_cook (Aug 7, 2007)

I've not found them outside of the Chicago tri-state area.  When I mention it, people always say "Italian what??"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

Gotta have one soon!


----------



## Constance (Aug 7, 2007)

Gee, I thought Italian Beef was everywhere! I make it at home quite often.

Just throw a chuck roast in the crock-pot with a beer and a packet of dry Italian dressing mix, and let it cook until it's falling apart. Serve on a hoagie bun with pepperoncini on the side.


----------



## KathyR (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds like Portillo's. Ummmm, to die for....I ship it to Orlando, DB can't find a good Italian Beef there.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2008)

Not around me either, and Erie has its fair share of Italians.  Just look at our politicians for the last hundred years 
Chalk up another one for my area being food deprived 
But then, maybe we would also need a sandwich shop or deli to get one of these......  Still, it's not offered in any of the Italian bar/restaurants.


----------



## college_cook (Jul 13, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Not around me either, and Erie has its fair share of Italians.  Just look at our politicians for the last hundred years
> Chalk up another one for my area being food deprived
> But then, maybe we would also need a sandwich shop or deli to get one of these......  Still, it's not offered in any of the Italian bar/restaurants.



You may not have Italian Beef, but you're close to the home of the Cheesesteak.  The hands down best cheesesteak i've had has come from Philly- though every now and again you'll see it on a menu elsewhere.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2008)

college_cook said:


> You may not have Italian Beef, but you're close to the home of the Cheesesteak. The hands down best cheesesteak i've had has come from Philly- though every now and again you'll see it on a menu elsewhere.


 
Well, we _are_ in the same state anyway


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

in philly, you'd order that as a steak sandwich witout chees, wit hot peppers. you'd better not ask for jus. 

the original sammy sounds good. i've never heard of italian beef, per se. with the exception of roast beef that is marinated in italian herbs and spices, but not as a specific sandwich with jus and hot peppers. i will have to ask around.

you've reminded me of a defunct shop by my job.
on the west side of manhattan, there used to be a famous sandwich shop (rocco's on 10th and 56th) that made something called a "giacomo": roast beef and onions were quickly browned in olive oil on a griddle, then brown gravy was poured over top, then a few slices of cheese. an 8" hero roll was placed on top to kinda steam with the other ingredients, then it was spatula'd up in one motion into the bread, then tightly wrapped so the gravy and cheese doesn't escape.

oh man, i need roast beef!    now!


----------

